# Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?



## Administrator (9. Mai 2007)

*Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## lucdec (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*

Mit meinem Force Feedback Lenkrad natürlich, aber es wundert mich, dass soviele mit der Tastatur spielen.


----------



## ich98 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*

Logitech Rumble Pad 2


----------



## McDrake (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*



			
				lucdec am 09.05.2007 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit meinem Force Feedback Lenkrad natürlich, aber es wundert mich, dass soviele mit der Tastatur spielen.



Für ein Lenkrad fehlt mir einfach der Platz.
Muss mein Rumblepad herhalten (oder xbox-Controller, je nach Systemanforderungen)


----------



## LowriderRoxx (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*

Scheinbar bin ich bisher der einzige Vertreter der Joystick-Fraktion ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*

Tastatur


----------



## doceddy (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*

[ x ] mit dildo, weils so schön vibriert   

saitek vibration-gamepad


----------



## chieftec999 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*

XBOX 360 Controller


----------



## crackajack (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*

[x] Saitek P990
Obwohl ich schon am Überlegen bin ob ich mir nicht doch ein Force Feeback Lenkrad anschaffen sollte....  


			
				LowriderRoxx am 09.05.2007 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar bin ich bisher der einzige Vertreter der Joystick-Fraktion ...


Boah, wie machst du das?
Als mein Vorgängerpad, das Logitech Dual Action, einging, bin ich zur Überbrückung auf meinen Joystick, Logitech Wingman Attack, umgestiegen. (Mit Tastatur reiße ich gar nichts). Mit dem Stick fiel mir beinahe der Arm ab, weil das einfach viel zu präzise minimale Unterarmdrehungen sein mussten um exakt durch die Kurven zu kommen und ich bekomme dabei schnell Verspannungen im Unterarm.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*

Reine Gewöhnungssache, wie fast alles. Lenkrad hat sich für mich nie gelohnt, Gamepad und Tastatur sind zu unpräzise. Interessant war es rund um '98 mit Spielen der Grand Prix und Formel 1 Reihen, welche keine Schubkontrollen untersützt hatten - ein ganzes Rennen lang über die Y-Achse zu beschleunigen resultierte nicht selten in schweissübertrömten Sticks und gefühllosen Armen. Ach ja, die gute alte Zeit


----------



## lucdec (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*



			
				crackajack am 10.05.2007 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Saitek P990
> Obwohl ich schon am Überlegen bin ob ich mir nicht doch ein Force Feeback Lenkrad anschaffen sollte....
> 
> 
> ...




Ich kann das Thrustmaster RGT Pro Force Feedback empfehlen, welches die beste Alternative zum doch recht teuren G25 von Logitech ist.Mit 3 Pedalen und Schalthebel.

Fantastisches Force Feedback in GTR2 z.b.

Man spürt die Straßenunebenheiten vor der ersten Kurve in Monza nach der Box...genial    u.s.w.

Das soll jetzt nicht als Werbung rüberkommen, aber gute Produkte verdienen ein Lob.

PS: Amazon ca. 113Euro


----------



## crackajack (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*



			
				lucdec am 10.05.2007 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 10.05.2007 10:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Empfehlung, aber wenn dann würde ich mir eher in weiter unten angesiedelten Preisregionen was suchen.
So oft spiele ich Rennsims nämlich nicht.


----------



## olstyle (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*

[x]Lenkrad
Logitech Formula Force GP
Bei TDU hab ich da keine Verwendung für gehabt aber ich hoffe doch sehr dass das bei CMR Dirt wieder anders wird.


----------



## Teslatier (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*

Tastatur. Wozu noch extra Geld ausgeben, wenn man es auch so spielen kann.


----------



## schakal3004 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*

wenn es dementsprechend umgsetzt wird und nicht wie bei nfs dann lenkrad.


----------



## Antlions (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*

Kann mir einer den Unterschied zwischen Gamepad und Joystick erklären?   

Ich hab aufjedenfall einen XBOX360 Controller und denn würde ich um nichts auf der Welt wieder hergeben, total geil der. Hehee


----------



## shirib (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*

Wenn, dann würde ich Colin McRae mit meinem Rally GT Pro FFB spielen. Ein Lenkrad ist imho das beste Steuergerät für Rennspiele...


----------



## LordMephisto (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*

Mit meinem Momo, weil sich zumindest die Demo mit Digitalen Eingabegeräten nicht besonders gut steuern läßt. Mit Analogsticks geht es zwar besser, aber dann nehm ich lieber gleich das Lenkrad. Schade eigentlich, denn eigentlich zocke ich solche Spiele am liebsten mit Digikreuz.


----------



## gliderpilot (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*

Zur Wahl habe ich Tastatur und Maus - denkt euch euren Teil


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie kaufen Colin McRae: Dirt. Mit welchem Eingabegerät steuern Sie Ihren Boliden?*



			
				Antlions am 29.05.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer den Unterschied zwischen Gamepad und Joystick erklären?



So wie ich spiele, gibts da schon Unterschiede 
Beim Joystick geb ich Gas, indem ich den Stick nach vorn bewege.
Also in einer Rechtskurve beschleunigen würde dann bedeuten, dass der Stick (verglichen mit einem Kompass) auf Nord-Ost steht.
Zum bremsen wird  der Stick nach hinten gezogen.

Bei nem Pad geb ich entweder mit einem Knopf(analog oder digital)/Schultertasten Gas oder bremse.
Alternativ kann man auch den zweiten Analogstick dazu verwenden.


----------

